# Help with diet for gaining



## GavinTurner (Aug 26, 2013)

After help please ,I recently starting training and would like advice on a diet to gain as I have very little knowledge of what to include or quantities ?

training 4 times a week on squats,dead lifts,bench,shoulders with barbell and some arm work.

9am protein with water and flapjack

12pm chip bap, can of vimto

3pm 2 mars bars and water

6pm chicken dinner and protein shake

8pm protein shake and some biscuits


----------



## GavinTurner (Aug 26, 2013)

GavinTurner said:


> After help please ,I recently starting training and would like advice on a diet to gain as I have very little knowledge of what to include or quantities ?
> 
> training 4 times a week on squats,dead lifts,bench,shoulders with barbell and some arm work.
> 
> ...


Wanted to add age 21, height 5,10 .weight 9st.10


----------



## Levifoster (Jun 17, 2013)

If you click on the diet and nutrition forum and click the sticky which is titled *Diet Formula To Work Out BMR (Bulk/Cut) (Calories/Macros) that will tell you all the info you need.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

GavinTurner said:


> After help please ,I recently starting training and would like advice on a diet to gain as I have very little knowledge of what to include or quantities ?
> 
> training 4 times a week on squats,dead lifts,bench,shoulders with barbell and some arm work.
> 
> ...


if you want to gain, serioulsy, cut out the mars bars, biscuits n sh-t. start to get some decent food down your neck.

read the stickies on the getting started page. learn about your macros and sort out your diet asap.


----------



## GavinTurner (Aug 26, 2013)

Fair comment have you got any suggestions on what to eat?

I'll have a look on the stickie

Thanks for replying


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

GavinTurner said:


> Fair comment have you got any suggestions on what to eat?
> 
> I'll have a look on the stickie
> 
> Thanks for replying


things that should be in your diet, for me anyways, -

Tuna

Chicken (lots of chicken)

oats

rice brown or white

oily fish such as mackarel salmon

fruit - blueberries

beef

peanut butter

turkey breast

milk

olive oil & extra virgin

plenty of veg. (green veg)

baked potatoe

sweet potatoe

eggs

almonds/cashews

whey protein powder

wholeweat bread (but not too much)

the list could probably go on mate.


----------



## GavinTurner (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice,il try it out !!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

il give you extra help - you will need to eat around 3000 - 3200 cals a day to bulk/gain.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> il give you extra help - you will need to eat around 3000 - 3200 cals a day to bulk/gain.


how did you work that out? The guy is under 10 stone, i bulked very well on around that when i was 11.5 stone..


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

L11 said:


> how did you work that out? The guy is under 10 stone, i bulked very well on around that when i was 11.5 stone..


bmr = 1644, x 1.55 ( a guess on activity level) = 2548. + 500 to bulk = 3048.

so at an estimate i said between 3000-3200.

I was hoping that the op would go away and read mentioned stickies and find out the exact number that he thinks is best for him and plan a diet around that.

i am sure you can bulk on less. hes 136 lbs a few more cals wont hurt him. would you have been happier if i had said 2800-3000? were talking buttons here.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

GavinTurner said:


> After help please ,I recently starting training and would like advice on a diet to gain as I have very little knowledge of what to include or quantities ?
> 
> training 4 times a week on squats,dead lifts,bench,shoulders with barbell and some arm work.
> 
> ...


that'll be a start, purely a guess though without knowing your stats but definitely more calories and better macros


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i am sure you can bulk on less. hes 136 lbs a few more cals wont hurt him. would you have been happier if i had said 2800-3000? were talking buttons here.


Well they wont hurt him, but they may be a waste of money and may result in unnecessary fat gain.. Obviously we're just speculating since the OP hasn't given us much to go on..

To be fair he could probably gain just from just not eating so much sh*t


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

A chip bap and a can of vimto really????


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> A chip bap and a can of vimto really????


at least he's being honest about it and asking for advice unlike some people who delude themselves..


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

oats in the blender, make a shake. Easy way to boost calories


----------



## GavinTurner (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I was being honest with my diet to see where I'm going wrong and what I need to change about my diet. There was no point me lying about my diet. Thanks for all the advice again. Will try your suggestions out.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

L11 said:


> Well they wont hurt him, but they may be a waste of money and may result in unnecessary fat gain.. Obviously we're just speculating since the OP hasn't given us much to go on..
> 
> To be fair he could probably gain just from just not eating so much sh*t


agreed mate


----------



## GavinTurner (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with that and the last 2 days I have changed my diet thanks to everyone that gave me advice and I've gained 1lb by changing my diet like you said thanks


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Keep people posted as to how it pans out mate.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

For bulking minced beef or pork is good (and cheep), I also find it much easier to get multiple portions down a day than rice and chicken. Pan fry 1kg with some onions and a couple tins of tomatoes with an oxo cube and any spices you want (you'll need a big pan like a wok). Split into 4/5 tuppperware containers and either chuck in some potatoes or rice.

Microwave for 5 minutes and Bob's ya uncle.

You can do the same with diced chicken or turkey but add a couple of those blue dragon Chinese sauces.

Nuts are a good snack too. Get a big bag of mixed nuts and raisins from any supermarket.

Oats and full fat milk with your protein shakes.

Personally I also don't mind 'junk' food as long as it has a decent protein content... so I'd take a burger over a chip bap any day.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Agree with @2004mark . Mince is far easier to consume multiple filmed over the day. Chicken can be quite dry and feel a bit of a chore . Saying that look at some of the tesco / asda cheap sauces. They often taste alright. Found a nice tesco chilli tomato pasta sauce that goes well with chicken and brown rice


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

A good cheap option is mince turkey you can make turkey burgers or meat balls with pasta and a simple tomato sauce made with onion, garlic, tin tomato and tomato pate.


----------

